# Software > Linux >  ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ UBUNTU 8.10 LIVE DVD

## EMCPN

Επίσημα διαθέσιμη από σήμερα η δεύτερη έκδοση του ΜΟΝΟΜΑΧΟΥ από το http://www.monomaxos.gr/



Διαθέσιμοι τρόποι κατεβάσματος μέσω torrent / rapidshare.com links και Megaupload Links. Επίσης διαθέσιμη
και Αγγλική έκδοση για κατέβασμα ( με δεύτερη γλώσσα τα Ελληνικά) για χρήστες εκτός Ελλάδας αφού
διαπιστώθηκε πως τα περισσότερα downloads γίνονται από το εξωτερικό (USA/Καναδά/Αγγλία).

Επίσης εγκαίνια και για το επίσημο blog του ΜΟΝΟΜΑΧΟΥ για καλύτερη επικοινωνία και περισσότερα νέα
αφού μέχρι τώρα μέσω e-mail χρειαζόταν πολλές φορές να απαντά σε πολλά άτομα για το ίδιο πράγμα ...

http://monomaxos-linux.blogspot.com/

Περιμένω εντυπώσεις από όσους το έχουν δοκιμάσει ....

----------


## PIT

Κανε edit και γραφτα με μικρα οπως κανει ολος ο κοσμος  ::  

Ειναι σαν να φωναζεις. Εσυ εδω εβγαλες ντουντουκα!!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> υπάρχουν εγκατεστημένα όλα τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία aircracking (aircrack suite / 
> kismet / macchanger / *netstumbler* / airshark etc ) καθώς και όλοι οι απαραίτητοι 
> patched drivers που είναι χρήσιμοι για τεχνικές injection κτλ .......


ωπ; πώς έβαλες netstumbler? εγώ έψαχνα να βρώ κάτι σχετικό και δεν κατάφερα τπτ...  ::  ..

----------


## denlinux

εσυ το εφτιαξες..?

----------


## EMCPN

χρησημοποίησα το remastersys , πολύ καλό !!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> χρησημοποίησα το remastersys , πολύ καλό !!!!


 ωραίος!  ::  δεν ξέρω τι είναι αλλά θα το ψάξω οπωσδήποτε, καθώς δεν βρήκα τίποτα για linux που να κάνει graph σαν το netstumber μέχρι στιγμής  ::

----------


## quam

Μπορεί να διατεθεί μέσω AWMN ?

----------


## fengi1

Μιχαλη αν το κατεβασεις καντο ενα torrent και leechers να το τραβηξουμε απο εκει  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν και δεν υποστηρίζω τέτοια releases... το κατεβάζω.

Μόλις έρθει θα το ρίξω στο leechers  ::

----------


## johns

Και στο DC αν γίνετε

----------


## pasific

το εχει δωκιμασει κανενας σε eeepc

----------


## yorgos

Προσοχή στα back doors χαϊβάνια  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Προσοχή στα back doors χαϊβάνια


τι εννοείς ?

----------


## quam

> Προσοχή στα back doors χαϊβάνια


Καλό είναι να το έχουμε όλοι υπόψην μας και όχι επειδή είναι linux να το εγκαθιστούμε με 'ελαφράν τη καρδία'.
Ας έχουν γνώσην οι φύλακες.

----------


## Cha0s

> Προσοχή στα back doors χαϊβάνια


Σωστός.

Γιαυτό είπα ότι δεν υπόστηρίζω τέτοια releases...

----------


## the_eye

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> Προσοχή στα back doors χαϊβάνια 
> 
> 
> τι εννοείς ?


Εννοεί ότι με το remastersys μπορείς να πάρεις μια διανομή να της βάλεις καλούδια αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις και backdoors, trojans, worms, virus, γενικά επικίνδυνα scripts κτλ. αν αρχίσεις να μοιράζεις την διανομή αυτομάτως έχεις μερικά pc που τα βάζεις να κάνουν ότι γουστάρεις.
Ακόμα και 1 γραμμή στον cron είναι αρκετή. Μόνο official release !

----------


## Cha0s

Up στο Leechers.

Σε κάνα μισάωρο θα το βγάζει και στο DC++ στο dc.cha0s.awmn - user Cha0s.

----------


## EMCPN

παιδιά βασίζεται στην 8.10 έκδοση που κατέβασα από το επίσημο site της ubuntu, δεν περιέχει κάτι επικίνδυνο !!!
Αυτό που έχω κάνει εγώ είναι να προσθέσω απαραίτητα πακέτα και software και να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να παίζει σωστά 
οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με την Ελληνική γλώσσα.Απλά έχω κάνει τη δουλειά που δεν ξέρει να κάνει ο μέσος χρήστης ή και να ξέρει θα δυσκολευτεί πολύ !!!
Η πρόθεση μου είναι να δουλεύουν out of the box στο live DVD πράγματα που είναι απαραίτητα για ένα desktop pc κυρίως όπως υποστήριξη 
multimedia για όλους τους τύπους αρχείων (με vlc media player) ,να είναι πλήρως λειτουργικός ο firefox με όλα τα απαραίτητα πρόσθετα , να 
λειτουργεί στην εντέλεια το open office 3 με λειτουργικό ορθογραφικό έλεγχο με microsoft fonts εγκατεστημένα, να υπάρχουν όλοι οι τρόποι επικοινωνίας skype/msn/irc/facebook να είναι ενσωματωμένα διάφορα καλούδια που δεν είναι και όλοι προχωρημένοι στο linux για τα βάζουν για την πλάκα τους 
(google earth/gimp/picasa/adobe reader/real player/audacity) και να υπάρχουν και έτοιμα εγκατεστημένα χρήσιμα δικτυακά προγράμματα όπως 
το aircrack suite και οι patched drivers για τις ασύρματες κάρτες που χρειάχεται κόπος για να τα βάλει κάποιος .... Ή ακόμα και τα εφφέ για την 
εμφάνιση του desktop όπως το compiz και την πολύ όμορφη Mac-Os μπάρα που δεν τα καταφέρνει και όλος ο κόσμος να τα λειτουργεί !!!!

Αρχικά το έφτιαξα για δική μου χρήση γιατί ήθελα ένα live cd να τα κάνει όλα αυτά και θεώρησα ότι δεν είναι κακό να το δώσω και σε άλλους 
αφού πρόκειται για freeware κυρίως software και δεν είναι κακό να το διανέμεις .... Χρησημοποίησα το εξής εργαλείο για να παραμετροποιήσω 
το αρχικό iso ( http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/).Δείτε το όσοι είστε λίγο πιό προχωρημένοι στο linux και θα καταλάβετε πόσο αξιόλογο είναι 
και αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβαίνει κάτι επικίνδυνο για τον χρήστη ....

----------


## antonisk7

οκ αφού διαμοιράζεται στο δίκτυό μας ας την τσεκάρουν λίγο οι γνωρίζοντες....

----------


## nikpanGR

Πρωτα απ όλα συγχαρητήρια πού δέχτηκες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας την διανομή σου.Γνωρίζω,όπως και όλοι μας άλλωστε ότι ο χρόνος πού θα σπατάλησες για να το φτιάξεις δεν είναι και λίγος.
Θέλω κατ αρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για την προσφορά σου αυτή στο δίκτυο μας και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα σου στείλω και παρατηρήσεις για να βελτιώσεις τυχόν λάθη η παραλείψεις....
Απλά έχουμε μάθει να είμαστε όλοι έτοιμοι για μάχη εδώ μέσα και γεμάτοι καχυποψία,αλλά μην σε πτοεί αυτό...keep up the good work.και πάλι σ ευχαριστούμε....
Νικος  ::

----------


## EMCPN

ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και μπορώ να πω ότι σίγουρα δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να φτιάξω κάτι τόσο επικίνδυνο όσο φοβούνται μερικοί !!!!
όπως θα εκτιμούσα και και γω αν έβρισκα κάτι τέτοιο έτοιμο , είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολύς κόσμος θα εκτιμήσει την προσφορά μου ...

----------


## the_eye

Το netstumbler που το βρήκες και το ενσωμάτωσες ;

----------


## themaxx

@EMCPN πως το βαζω σε usb στικ ?

----------


## BladeWS

> @EMCPN πως το βαζω σε usb στικ ?



viewtopic.php?f=42&t=37081&p=542730

----------


## pasific

viewtopic.php?f=42&t=37081

εγω το εβαλα σε eeepc 900 με το UNetbootin σε usb

----------


## EMCPN

αν εκκινήσεις τον υπολογιστή σου με το live dvd έχει επιλογή στις ρυθμίσεις του για την 
κατασκευή usb έκδοσης με λίγα κλικ !!! σε γραφικό περιβάλλον και όχι από τερματικό
είναι προγραμματάκι από το επίσημο ubuntu Που έχω επίσης ενσωματώσει .... (λέει create usb κανονικά)

επίσης το remastersys που έλεγα πιο πρίν είναι ενσωματωμένο και αυτό οπότε μπορείτε να κάνετε επιπλέον αλλαγές 
που εσείς θέλετε και να φτιάξετε ένα δικό σας Live dvd !!! τώρα το πως γίνεται αυτό .... 

ένας καλός οδήγός στα Ελληνικά κιόλας είναι αυτός .... 

http://akispanas.blogspot.com/2008/11/l ... buntu.html

δοκιμάστε , και γω κάπως έτσι κόλλησα με αυτό !!!!!

----------


## themaxx

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε. Στην αρχή το έγραψα σε dvd και το έβαλα να bootαρι σε να f/s laptop άλλα τίποτα οτι και να διάλεγα έβγαζε ενα command prompt που δεν έχω ξανά δει. Μετα λέω ας το βάλω στο κανονικό μου pc λέω live cd είναι δεν κάνει, κάτι αφου οντως μπηκε κανονικά στο gui έβλεπα οτι τον raid δισκο δεν το έβλεπε κάνοντας fdisk (για να δω τι δίσκους βλέπει σαν όνομα) είδα ότι έβλεπε τον κάθε δίσκο μόνο του (ηταν σε raid 0) και τότε ήρθε ο πανικός κάνοντας reboot ο onboard controller δεν έβλεπε το raid πια αλλά και αυτος τους έβλεπε σαν κανονικούς δίσκους και από εχτές προσπαθώ να κάνω recovery  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Γι αυτό δεν κάνουμε πότε RAID από τον Onboard RAID Controller...!!!

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια για το Live DVD !

----------


## VFXCode

> Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε. Στην αρχή το έγραψα σε dvd και το έβαλα να bootαρι σε να f/s laptop άλλα τίποτα οτι και να διάλεγα έβγαζε ενα command prompt που δεν έχω ξανά δει. Μετα λέω ας το βάλω στο κανονικό μου pc λέω live cd είναι δεν κάνει, κάτι αφου οντως μπηκε κανονικά στο gui έβλεπα οτι τον raid δισκο δεν το έβλεπε κάνοντας fdisk (για να δω τι δίσκους βλέπει σαν όνομα) είδα ότι έβλεπε τον κάθε δίσκο μόνο του (ηταν σε raid 0) και τότε ήρθε ο πανικός κάνοντας reboot ο onboard controller δεν έβλεπε το raid πια αλλά και αυτος τους έβλεπε σαν κανονικούς δίσκους και από εχτές προσπαθώ να κάνω recovery



Για αυτο δεν ευθυνεται το Live CD αλλα ο onboard controller που ειναι pseudo-hardware. Για να δει σωστα το partition πρεπει να υπαρχουν αντιστοιχοι drivers για linux (πραγμα σπανιο).

----------


## themaxx

Δεν ζήτησα απο κάτι ή κανένα ευθύνη απλά είπα τι έπαθα, όσο για αυτά περί software controller αν μου εξηγήσετε γιατί άλλα live cd και windows vista και 7 δεν έκαναν κατι αντίστοιχο ε?. Τεσπα αυτή τη mac taskbar πως την εμφανίζεις ?

----------


## JollyRoger

νομίζω 

```
sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
```

 εκτός αν έχει βάλει κάποιο άλλο dock

----------


## VFXCode

Δεν ειπα οτι ζητησες ευθυνες  ::  





> Firmware/driver-based RAID
> Operating system-based RAID cannot easily be used to protect the boot process and is generally impractical on desktop versions of Windows (as described above). Hardware RAID controllers are expensive. To fill this gap, cheap "RAID controllers" were introduced that do not contain a RAID controller chip, but simply a standard disk controller chip with special firmware and drivers. During early stage bootup the RAID is implemented by the firmware; when a protected-mode operating system kernel such as Linux or a modern version of Microsoft Windows is loaded the drivers take over.
> 
> These controllers are described by their manufacturers as RAID controllers, and it is rarely made clear to purchasers that the burden of RAID processing is borne by the host computer's central processing unit, not the RAID controller itself, thus introducing the aforementioned CPU overhead. Before their introduction, a "RAID controller" implied that the controller did the processing, and the new type has become known in technically knowledgeable circles as "fake RAID" even though the RAID itself is implemented correctly. Adaptec call them "HostRAID".


Source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_ ... dent_disks




> For those that don't know, Fake RAID (FRAID) is extremely popular because it requires *0* additional hardware. It's not hardware RAID, because it uses your main CPU -- host RAID (not host adapter RAID, which is an intelligent RAID card). Your main CPU does all RAID functionality at all times.
> 
> When in the BIOS, you use the 16-bit Int13h disk services that have been added to an ATA channel. This is what turns an ATA controller into a FRAID controller. In fact, many "regular" ATA cards could be turned into a FRAID controller with a simple BIOS flash (maybe with a jumper trace added or pull-down resistor) because ATA cards and their FRAID versions are *0* different in hardware.
> 
> Once the 32-bit/64-bit OS loads, the FRAID driver is required. The FRAID driver is both an interface and, more importantly, the RAID logic. The RAID logic is typically licensed from a 3rd party**, meaning its proprietary** and different vendors/cards have slightly varying versions. It means the driver is a bloated mess of CPU commands to do software RAID. All data much travel up the CPU, instead of direct memory access (DMA) from memory to I/O directly. It's not the CPU or xor instruction that loads the system, it's all the load, stor and other duplication in the system interconnect.
> 
> **NOTE: Hence why Linux GPL drivers are virtually impossible, and even though a GPL FRAID logic exists (ataraid.c), the vendor interface drivers (hptraid.c, pdcraid.c, silraid.c, etc...) are never well-aligned with various card implementations that vary by release.


Source : http://thebs413.blogspot.com/2005/09/fa ... re-at.html

----------


## the_eye

> Το netstumbler που το βρήκες και το ενσωμάτωσες ;


Τελικά υπάρχει netstumbler ;

----------


## EMCPN

¨Εχω ανεβάσει νέα έκδοση πολύ βελτιωμένη !!! 

Όποιος την έχει δοκιμάσει ας πει εντυπώσεις ....

----------


## panisxiros

> ¨Εχω ανεβάσει νέα έκδοση πολύ βελτιωμένη !!! 
> 
> Όποιος την έχει δοκιμάσει ας πει εντυπώσεις ....


Σου εχω στειλει e-mail..
..Αλλα ακομα μου απαντας  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Την νεα σου εκδοση εκανα καμια 50 προσπαθειες να την κατεβασω..αλλα δεν μπορεσα..ολο κολαει..ολο κατι παθενει. .την εχεις πουθενα στο μητροπολιτικο..;;

----------


## VFXCode

Κατσε να δω μήπως το κατεβάσω εγώ και το ανεβάσω στο site μου.

----------


## panisxiros

> Κατσε να δω μήπως το κατεβάσω εγώ και το ανεβάσω στο site μου.


Σε ευχαριστω.Απο τα λινκς που εχει γραμενα στην σελιδα του το παλικρη..δεν λειτουργουν καλα..!!Κατεβαινουν μερικα mb. .και μετα κολαει. .

----------


## JollyRoger

http://jr.wn/files/emcpn3_final.part1.rar  :: 

sorry vfx, τώρα σε είδα...  :: 

το part2 ακόμα έρχεται...

----------


## JollyRoger

http://jr.wn/files/emcpn3_final.part1.rar
http://jr.wn/files/emcpn3_final.part2.rar

 :: 

έκανα και test το rar, είπε κομπλέ...

----------


## panisxiros

> http://jr.wn/files/emcpn3_final.part1.rar
> http://jr.wn/files/emcpn3_final.part2.rar
> 
> 
> 
> έκανα και test το rar, είπε κομπλέ...


Το εχεις πουθενα σαν ISO??Μπορω να το τραβηξω απο εσενα..αλλα μετα πως ενωνουν τα 2 κοματια..

----------


## JollyRoger

μπορώ να το κάνω extract... απλά για την περίπτωση που κάτι παει στραβά σε ένα απο τα 2, το θεώρησα καλύτερο να το αφήσω όπως ήταν... [εδιτ: εννοώ για να μπορείς να ξανακατεβάσεις αν χρειαστεί, μόνο το "χαλασμένο", κι όχι ολόκληρο]

για να το κάνεις extract, είναι πάναπλο... απλά έχεις στο ίδιο folder τα 2 files, και ανοίγεις οποιοδήποτε απο τα 2, με το winrar... συμπεριφέρεται σαν να ήταν ένα ολόκληρο, κι όχι 2 μισα..

αν θες να στο κάνω extract, πες μου...

----------


## JollyRoger

καλά επειδή σε βλέπω να το σκέφτεσαι...

πάρε κι αυτό, και διάλεξε  :: 

http://jr.wn/files/emcpn3_final.iso

----------


## panisxiros

> μπορώ να το κάνω extract... απλά για την περίπτωση που κάτι παει στραβά σε ένα απο τα 2, το θεώρησα καλύτερο να το αφήσω όπως ήταν... [εδιτ: εννοώ για να μπορείς να ξανακατεβάσεις αν χρειαστεί, μόνο το "χαλασμένο", κι όχι ολόκληρο]
> 
> για να το κάνεις extract, είναι πάναπλο... απλά έχεις στο ίδιο folder τα 2 files, και ανοίγεις οποιοδήποτε απο τα 2, με το winrar... συμπεριφέρεται σαν να ήταν ένα ολόκληρο, κι όχι 2 μισα..
> 
> αν θες να στο κάνω extract, πες μου...


Εγω θελω ενα ISO αμα το εχεις σε ISO μορφη..μετα ξερω πως θα το γραψω.
Απο το Nero παω εκει που λεει συσκευες--εγραφη ειδωλου--και μετα διαλεγω το .iso και το γραφει και μπορει και Bootari ο υπολογιστης..

Αυτα τα κολπα βρε παιδια με τα .rar δεν τα ξερω.. Κανα ISO δεν εχει κανεις..? Εσυ JollyRoger εχεις ??

----------


## JollyRoger

σε πρόλαβα  ::  αν δεν το πρόσεξες, δες το πιο πίσω post  ::

----------


## panisxiros

> καλά επειδή σε βλέπω να το σκέφτεσαι...
> 
> πάρε κι αυτό, και διάλεξε 
> 
> http://jr.wn/files/emcpn3_final.iso


Σε ευχαριστω.Αυτο ηθελα.!!!!
Το κατεβαζω..αμα θες ασε τον υπολογιστη σου ανοικτο να προλαβω να το κατεβασω.

----------


## JollyRoger

χρόνια τώρα ανοιχτός είναι  ::

----------


## panisxiros

Drivers ως βαζω..??
Εχω εναν εκτυπωτη EPSON-sx100. . 
Γινετε με απλο τροπο..??Μπηκα στο google..αλλα δεν ξερω αγγλικα..και δεν καταλαβα και πολλα..
Γινετε να προσθεσω καπιο repocitories και μετα να παω στο σιναπτικ και να του δωσω τον τυπο του εκτυπωτη και να το βρει..και να το βαλει μονο του..??


Και κατι αλλο.. ειχα κανει παρτισιον τον σκληρο οταν ειχα τα ΧΡ επανω..
ειχα τον C ,D στον C ειχα τα ΧΡ ακι στον D τα αρχεια μου..
..Τωρα που εγκατεστησα στον C το λειτοργικο σου..τον D δεν μπορω να τον ανοιξω και να δω μεσα τα αρχεια μου. .τι κανω..

----------


## lakis

Καλή δουλειά. Ευχαριστούμε.
Μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο -για ευνόητους λόγους- να έβαζες το iso της 4ης έκδοσης σε κάποιο FTP της ΑΜΔΑ?

----------


## EMCPN

Σε αυτή τη σελίδα πλέον διαθέσιμο για κατέβασμα

http://www.monomaxos.gr

To prοject είναι ουσιαστικά η εξέλιξη των πρώτων προσπαθειών που είχα κάνει με τις εκδόσεις ubuntu greek ultimate

----------


## EMCPN

Επίσημα διαθέσιμη από σήμερα η δεύτερη έκδοση του ΜΟΝΟΜΑΧΟΥ από το http://www.monomaxos.gr/

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Έχει αναβαθμιστεί στην version 9.04; γιατί δεν το είδα να αναφέρεται κάπου...

----------


## panisxiros

Eμενα μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό που έκανες παρόλο που σε σνομπάρουν και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί..!!Αυτοί όλοι έχουν κάνει κάτι καλύτερο..;;Τέλος πάντων..επιδει έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις εκδόσεις σου,ο μονομάχος είναι κορυφή..έχεις διορθώσει πολλά..φανταζομε τι κάνει η δεύτερη σου εκδοσή την οποία μόλις έβαλα να κατεβαίνει..!!Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε εσένα και στην Σουλα που σε παρακίνησε,νάνε καλά. ..μας έκανες "μάγκες" ..τους άσχετους.

Έκανα μια βλακεία στο λαπτοπ μου και έκανα αναβαθμίσει σε 9.04 και όλα όσα είχες κάνει χάθηκαν..και δεν ξέρω πως και από που επανερχοντε..

Θέλω αν μπορείς να μου πεις πως γίνετε όταν ανοίγει ο υπολογιστής να ζητάει κωδικό και να μπαίνω με δικό μου χρήστη που έκανα στο σύστημα,άλλα να έχει όλα όσα έχεις στον χρήστη emcpn.

Επίσης άμα υπάρχει η δυνατότητά να κάνεις ένα repocitories,ώστε να κατεβαίνουνε από εκεί η καινούργιες αναβαθμίσεις..γιατί άντε εσύ έβγαλες version 2 ..πως την περνάμε αυτήν στον υπολογιστή. . ;; (αν θες το κάνουμε σε έμενα αυτό)

..και την έχω βάλει σε πάρα πόλους τους φίλους-φίλες.. (οι οποίοι οι περισσότεροι είναι φοιτητές-φοιτήτριες και φεύγουν την Κυριακή) Ελπιζω να απαντησεις συντομα

*Πολύ ρωτάνε άμα γίνετε να μπορούν να παίζουν lineage,Counter strike.. γίνετε..;;

----------


## the_eye

Φίλε μου δεν έχει κάνει δική του διανομή για να έχει repositories ούτε έχει διορθώσει τίποτα. Ένα πακετάρισμα προγραμμάτων του ubuntu έχει κάνει. Αν δεν σου δουλεύει κάτι πρέπει να βρεις αυτόν που κάνει συντήρηση την εφαρμογή. Μπορείς και εσύ να κάνεις το ίδιο στο ubuntu με το Remastersys.
http://www.geekconnection.org/remasters ... stool.html

----------


## pstratos

Το θέμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο με όλες αυτές τις διανομές, καθώς ούτε επίσημες είναι (βλέπε canonical) ούτε σύμφωνες με GNU-GPL είναι καθώς περιέχουν και πάκέτα κλειστού κόδικα (πχ υποστήριξη για mp3, κλειστοί drivers κλπ,κλπ). Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπέ να αναφέρονται ως Ubuntu-διανομές αλλά ως Monomaxos-Linux klp.

----------


## panisxiros

Καλο το site που εδωσες,αλλα αμα καταλαβες ο κυριος αυτος απευθηνετε σε ασχετους,νεους..και γενικα σε αυτους που δεν ξερουν,δεν μπορουν να το κανουν αυτο..το εκανε αυτος για εμας..!! Σωστα κ.emcpn..;
Εγω δεν μπορω να κανω κατι τετοιο..μπορω καλιστα να καταστρεψω ομως..π.χ. την τελευταια φορα που επιχειρισα να εγκαταστησω NXserver..κατεστρεψα ολο τον σερβερ.. 
Δεν ξερω ουτε καλα Unix..ουτε αγγλικα..αρα. .

..Απλα ρωτησα μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να κανει καμια μαγκια και μη χρειαζετε να ξανα φορμαρω το λαπτοπ αλλα να κανει απλα ενημερωσει τα εξτρα που εχει βαλει..

----------


## the_eye

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος με το δικό του cd. Μπορείς να μπεις στο synaptix και να βάλεις ότι θες από εκεί.
http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewforum.ph ... 832e31e11a
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-instal ... u-810.html

Δες και στα ελληνικά το link που σου άρεσε.
http://translate.google.com/translate?p ... l=en&tl=el

----------


## EMCPN

Στο blog του MONOMAXOY αναφέρω με κάθε λεπτομέρεια τι έχει αλλάξει στην νέα έκδοση και γιατί , τι έχει προστεθεί κτλ κτλ 

http://monomaxos-linux.blogspot.com/2009/05/2.html






Το ISO του ΜΟΝΟΜΑΧΟΥ είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο για Direct Download από το ftp του Ε.Μ.Π. με πολύ καλές ταχύτητες ...

(Ελληνική και Αγγλική έκδοση)

ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomaxos/

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους αρμοδίους του ιδρύματος για τις δωρεάν υπηρεσίες hosting ...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## herbalizer

σπαθιά... μονομάχοι... σημαίες... μακεδονία...
χμμμ... 

Κατα τα άλλα τέλειο!!! Ίσως με ένα άλλο theme να καλυτερεύσει...

----------


## EMCPN

Από την 1-8-2009 είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο το ISO της νέας έκδοσης 3.0 του ΜΟΝΟΜΑΧΟΥ (Eng + Gr) όπως και το καινούργιο MONOMAXOS OFFICE (Eng + Gr). Ο Μονομάχος έφτασε στην έκδοση 3.0 πλέον η οποία θα είναι και η τελευταία που είναι βασισμένη στο Ubuntu intrepid. Σε αυτήν την έκδοση έχουν γίνει πάρα πολλές αλλαγές οι περισσότερες εκ των οποίων δεν είναι και τόσο εμφανείς αφού έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με το Live DVD και τα περιεχόμενα σε αυτό πακέτα λογισμικού, και αρκετά λιγότερο με την εμφάνιση όπου έχουν σημειωθεί μόνο μικρές αλλαγές. Σε αυτήν την έκδοση έχουν γίνει πάρα πολλές προσθήκες σε οδηγούς συσκευών σε σχέση με την έκδοση 2 , και έχουν αφαιρεθεί πολλά πακέτα που δεν είχαν να προσφέρουν κάτι αξιόλογο στο σύστημα και απλά καταλάμβαναν πολύτιμο χώρο στο μέγεθος του ISO το οποίο έχει μειωθεί “δραματικά” και έχει φθάσει στα 1,7GB περίπου , κάτι που το κάνει πιο εύκολο στο κατέβασμα από το διαδίκτυο. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει πως περιορίστηκαν οι δυνατότητες ούτε τα εγκατεστημένα προγράμματα που υπήρχαν και στην προηγούμενη έκδοση.



Πολύ σημαντική προσθήκη στην νέα έκδοση είναι η δυνατότητα που δίνεται πλέον για εγκατάσταση στον σκληρό δίσκο μέσα από τα windows με την χρήση ενός κατάλληλα τροποποιημένου wubi-installer που κάνει τη δημιουργία ενός dual boot συστήματος (windows+monomaxos) παιχνιδάκι έτσι δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε πιο πολύ κόσμο να πειραματιστεί ακίνδυνα σε ένα κανονικό Linux σύστημα ξεφεύγοντας από τα όρια της εκκίνησης με το Live DVD και μόνο. Με τις συντονισμένες προσπάθειες της ΟΜΑΔΑΣ πλέον του Μονομάχου είναι επίσης γεγονός η ταυτόχρονη παρουσίαση της Ελληνικής και της Αγγλικής έκδοσης 3.0 ταυτόχρονα.

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις υπάρχει η υποστήριξη για την Ελληνική και την Αγγλική γλώσσα εξ ορισμού (τα Ελληνικά δεύτερη γλώσσα στην Αγγλική έκδοση και αντίστροφα). Φυσικά δεν λείπει τίποτα από δυνατότητες όπως η αναπαραγωγή κάθε είδους multimedia αρχείου και στοιχείου internet. Η δυνατότητα χρήσης ως Media Center και όλα όσα έχετε συνηθίσει απροβλημάτιστα να κάνετε με τον υπολογιστή σας με την χρήση του Μονομάχου !!!

O Monomaxos office edition είναι μια εκδοχή του Μονομάχου για χρήση γραφείου σε πρώτη φάση, με σκοπό να καλύψει με open source & freeware προγράμματα τις ανάγκες του χρήστη σε πιο “επαγγελματικό” επίπεδο . Στην συγκεκριμένη έκδοση έχουν γίνει αρκετές “εκπτώσεις” στα εντυπωσιακά στοιχεία του γραφικού περιβάλλοντος (έχουν μειωθεί επίσης και οι απαιτήσεις σε πόρους συστήματος) και έχει δοθεί έμφαση στην εγκατάσταση (freeware) προγραμμάτων που μπορούν επάξια να αντικαταστήσουν αντίστοιχα εμπορικά προγράμματα μεγάλης αξίας για επαγγελματίες κάθε είδους. Το μπουκέτο των προγραμμάτων που περιλαμβάνεται στο Μonomaxos Office edition μπορεί να καλύψει από τις βασικές ανάγκες ενός υπολογιστή γραφείου (σύνδεση σε τοπικό δίκτυο/σκαναρίσματα/εκτυπώσεις/αποστολή-λήψη fax/ τηλεφωνία voip/ internet κτλ) ως και πιο εξεζητημένα πράγματα (desktop publishing/ στατιστική / επεξεργασία φωτογραφίας / μηχανολογικό – ηλεκτρολογικό – ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο / 3D- γραφικά) και πολλά άλλα ακόμα … Την ιδέα για το συγκεκριμένο project την έριξε πριν λίγο καιρό ο stampantazopoulos από το forum του LinuxFormat και υιοθετήθηκε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη αφού είναι δεδομένο πως είναι πολύ καλό να υπάρχει ένα έτοιμο Live CD με προγράμματα open source & freeware που να απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες που μπορούν τις περισσότερες φορές να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες τους με αυτό τον τρόπο και χωρίς να καταβάλλουν κατ΄ ανάγκη μεγάλα ποσά για επαγγελματικό software που ίσως και να χρησιμοποιήσουν ελάχιστα.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες , links για το κατέβασμα όλων των εκδόσεων , αναλυτικό εγχειρίδιο με οδηγούς για την εγκατάσταση , περισσότερες εικόνες καθώς και εξώφυλλα για το Live DVD case του Μονομάχου ver. 3.0 θα βρείτε στο ανανεωμένο

http://www.monomaxos.gr

*Προσοχή στα password όταν κάνετε εγκατάσταση:

Username= user και password=root

* αφορά την εγκατάσταση στο σκληρό δίσκο είτε μέσα από τα windows με τη χρήση του wubi installer, είτε την κατευθείαν εγκατάσταση στο σκληρό / θα πρέπει απαραιτήτως να δώσετε τα συγκεκριμένα username & password και μετά το τέλος της εγκατάστασης να κάνετε μετονομασία στο όνομα χρήστη και αλλαγή του κωδικού εισόδου για να βάλλετε κάτι προσωπικό.

Καλά downloads καλές Μονομαχίες και καλό καλοκαίρι για όσους δεν έχουν πάει ακόμα διακοπές !!!*

----------


## panisxiros

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
..γιατί λες ότι θα είναι η τελευταία σε ubuntu??
..οι άλλες εκδόσεις μονομάχος σε τι θα τις κάνεις..??\
..Έχεις σκεφτεί να κάνεις κάτι σε Debian,αλλα να ξεφιγει απο την έκδοση desktop..και να πάει προς την εκδοσή .."server"
και να την περνάμε και να έχουμε και σερβερ και απλή χρήση... ,στο λέω αυτό γιατί έχει γίνει πολύ τις μόδας να έχεις 2 σε 1
τι λες

----------


## EMCPN

Θα είναι η τελευταία πάνω σε Ubuntu 8.10 , καθώς οτιδήποτε καινούργιο θα είναι πάνω σε 9.ΧΧ . Τώρα το ενδεχόμενο κάποιας έκδοσης server είναι μάλλον απίθανο όπως και οι 64bit εκδόσεις αφού ξεφεύγει από την κεντρική ιδέα του project που είναι το "Εξελληνισμένο και πλήρες LIve CD για αρχάριους στο Linux".

Μοναδική ίσως εξαίρεση αυτή τη φορά ήταν η έκδοση Monomaxos Office edition που περιλαμβάνει πακέτα λογισμικού για χρήση από επαγγελματίες (γραμματειακή υποστήριξη/ηλεκτρολόγους/ηλεκτρονικούς/π.μηχανικούς/γραφίστες κτλ) που κρίθηκε πως ήταν που δεν τπήρχε μέχρι τώρα και θα φανεί χρήσιμο σε πολύ κόσμο και θα αποτελέσει και μια καλή διαφήμιση για το Linux. 

Δες εδώ λεπτομέρειες http://www.monomaxos.gr/office.htm

----------


## EMCPN

LINKS για DIRECT DOWNLOAD (από τους servers του ΕΜΠ)

Monomaxos Έκδοση 3.0 Eλληνική Έκδοση http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...xos-3.0.gr.iso

Monomaxos Office Eλληνική Έκδοση http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...-office.gr.iso

Monomaxos ver. 3.0 – English http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...os-3.0.eng.iso

Monomaxos Office English http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...office.eng.iso

----------


## panisxiros

...πολυ καλη ιδεα αυτη με το πανεπηστημιο,πηγα στα theweb τις κομοτηνης και το κατεβασα μεσα σε 45λεπτα.. ,γιατι με το cosmote on the go. . θα ηθελα καμια 4μερες  ::  

..την περασα την καινουργια σου εκδοση,..αλλα εχω και παλι ενα μεγαλο προβλημα.. ΔΕΝ μου κανει mount τους "ntfs" δισκους..!!! ,..γιατι;;

Εχω εναν σκληρο 320γιγα,εχω δωσει καμια 5-10 γιγα στα ΧΡ,καμια 25 στον Μονομαχο,κανα 1 γιγα για swap και ολο το υπολιπο το ονομασα "data" και το εκανα σε ntfs για τον λογο του οτι αμα τα εκανα ολα ext3 me journal τα ΧΡ δεν θα μπορουσαν να δουν τα 290 γιγα(data) που εχω ως αποθηκευτηκο χωρο..!!!

Στην εκδοση του μονομαχου 2.0 νομιζω λεγονταν ηταν ολα τελεια... μεσα απο τον μονομαχο μπορουσα να δω κανονικα ολα μου τα partition..και τα ΧΡ και το DATA και ολα..οποτε ολα ηταν μια χαρα..ανοιγα με μονομαχο,ειχα τα 290γιγα του data,..και γενικα ολα τα παρτιτιον..οπου μπορουσα εκει να κανω οτι θελω..αποθηκευση κτλ.. ,και απο τα ΧΡ μπορουσα φυσικα και εβλεπα τον DATA που εχω τα παντα..

..τωρα με την εκδοση 2.4 και πλεον με τον μονομαχο 3.0 ΔΕΝ μπορω να δω τα υποληπα partition.. γιατι..?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνε mount -o force -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/DATA 

Δεν έχει γίνει σωστά unmount από τα windows το partition και το θεωρεί unclean και δεν στο κάνει mount.

Λογικά στα windows θα σου έβγαζε να κάνει checkdisk (αν και επειδή δεν είναι το partition με τα windows, δεν το κάνει πάντα από μόνο του)

Στο μύνημα λάθους σου γράφει τι μπορείς να κάνεις για να το λύσεις το πρόβλημα  ::  (έχει 2-3 μεθόδους, σου έγραψα την μία)

----------


## panisxiros

Ευχαριστω πολυ μεσιε..

εκανα αυτο που μου ειπες και ειναι οκ τωρα..!!!Βεβαια τη πρωτη φορα εβγαλε παλι σφαλμα..αλλα στη δευτερη μπηκα κανονικα.. ολα οκ τωρα..!!

Μου εβγαλε και κατι σαν απαντηση,δεν ξερω αγγλικα,αλλα για να μπορω να μπω πλεον,μαλλον μου λεει οτι το εφτιαξε ε..
[email protected]:~# mount -o force -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/DATA
$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/DATA: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~# 


Να φανταστω με τον ιδιο τροπο φτιαχνοντε και τα ΧΡ?? οπως εκανα τον data.

χρεισημοποιω πολες φορες τα ΧΡ λογο του οτι το λινουξ δεν εχει το teamviewer

----------


## Cha0s

Στην ουσία το έφτιαξε αλλά δεν το έκανε mount την πρώτη φορά γιατί δεν υπήρχε το /media/DATA

Λογικά είδε το Gnome ότι έστρωσε το ntfs και το έκανε αυτόματα mount (στο /media/ONOMA_PARTITION όπως για όλους τους δίσκους και usb sticks).

----------


## EMCPN

Ο Μονομάχος vre. 3.0 παρουσιάζεται και επίσημα πλέον από το Distrowatch
(η μοναδική "ενεργή" Ελληνική διανομή αυτή την στιγμή που περιέχεται στη γνωστή βάση) Δείτε http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=monomaxos

----------


## vmanolis

> LINKS για DIRECT DOWNLOAD (από τους servers του ΕΜΠ)
> 
> Monomaxos Έκδοση 3.0 Eλληνική Έκδοση http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...xos-3.0.gr.iso
> 
> Monomaxos Office Eλληνική Έκδοση http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...-office.gr.iso
> 
> Monomaxos ver. 3.0 – English http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...os-3.0.eng.iso
> 
> Monomaxos Office English http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/monomax...office.eng.iso


Μήπως υπάρχουν και σε κάποιους FTP εντός του AWMN;  ::  
Πάντως (ας είναι καλά το NAS200 μου) τα δύο πρώτα τα κατέβασε ήδη εκεί, οπότε είναι στην διάθεσή σας.  ::  




> Θέλω αν μπορείς να μου πεις πως γίνετε όταν ανοίγει ο υπολογιστής να ζητάει κωδικό και να μπαίνω με δικό μου χρήστη που έκανα στο σύστημα,άλλα να έχει όλα όσα έχεις στον χρήστη emcpn.


Αυτό το ψάχνω και εγώ. Αφού αναγκάστηκα να φτιάξω νέο χρήστη (για να έχω τα ανάλογα δικαιώματα στο δίκτυό μου) δεν μπορώ να έχω όσα έχει ο χρήστης emcpn. Π.χ. δεν μπορώ να βρω πως ενεργοποιείται αυτή η σειρά των εικονιδίων χαμηλά κάτω, όπου περνώντας ο δείκτης μεγενθύνονται.  ::  
Μήπως (αφού πρόκειται στην ουσία για Ubuntu) μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος πιο γνώστης;  ::

----------


## EMCPN

Συγγνώμη καταρχήν που καθυστέρησα να απαντήσω .... Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα έχει ήδη λυθεί για την επόμενη έκδοση του ΜΟΝΟΜΑΧΟΥ όπως και κάποια άλλα πράγματα (multilanguage σε ένα μόνο ISO / EXT4 support / αναβάθμιση σε firmware κτλ) η οποία υπολογίζω να είναι διαθέσιμη σε 1-2 εβδομάδες αφού τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο βραδυκίνητα γιατί υπάρχει ολόκληρο team πλέον των 10 ατόμων εκ των οποίων μόνο 3 μένουμε Αθήνα ...

----------


## vmanolis

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την απάντηση διευκρινίζοντας ότι κατανοούμε και επικροτούμε όλες τις παρόμοιες πρωτοβουλίες.  ::  
Εννοείται επίσης ότι από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για μία εθελοντική εργασία όπως το συγκεκριμένο project δεν περιμένουμε να υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα. Η ενασχόληση αυτή από μόνη της λέει πολλά.  ::  
Μέχρι λοιπόν την επίλυση προβλημάτων που εντοπίστηκαν, εξερευνούμε το Monomaxos για το οποίο κάποιοι δαπάνησαν χρόνο.  ::  

Στα πλαίσια της επίλυσης των προβλημάτων, αναφέρω και το εξής:
Ενώ κατά την εγκατάσταση του Monomaxos ορίζω σαν όνομα χρήστη το manolis με κάποιο password, μετά την εγκατάσταση, αφενός κάνει αυτόματη σύνδεση σαν χρήστης emcpn  ::  , αφετέρου δεν φαίνεται στους διαθέσιμους χρήστες μέσα από τον πίνακα ελέγχου να υπάρχει καν ο χρήστης manolis.  ::  

Πάντως εγκατέστησα και το "κανονικό" Monomaxos και την έκδοση Office και με ικανοποίησαν αρκετά. Συνεχίστε παιδιά.  ::  
Αν λυθούν λοιπόν κάποια απλά προβληματάκια όπως αυτά που αναφέραμε, αισιοδοξώ ότι από αυτούς που έχουμε dual-boot στον υπολογιστή μας Windows και Monomaxos, αρκετοί θα βολευτούμε τελικά με το δεύτερο σιγά-σιγά.  ::  

Να σημειώσω εδώ σαν προσωπική μου άποψη ότι είναι κάπως εκνευριστικό να ρωτάς έναν που γνωρίζει καλά από Linux για ένα πρόβλημα που συνάντησες και παρόλο που μπορεί να σου δείξει την λύση σε δευτερόλεπτα, σου πετάει ένα "Google it".
 ::  Είτε δεις την λύση στο Google είτε στην δείξει κάποιος, το αποτέλεσμα δεν διαφέρει αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα είναι έτοιμη.  ::  
Ξεχνάν το βασικό: δεν εξηγείται στο Google ακριβώς το πρόβλημά σου όπως το εξηγείς σε αυτόν που έχεις απέναντί σου.  ::

----------


## EMCPN

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε μου και αισιοδοξώ να μείνετε πολύ ικανοποιημένοι από την επόμενη δουλειά που ετοιμάζουμε... 
Οι καθυστερήσεις που ανέφερα εκτός από το γεγονός ότι η ομάδα έγινε πολυπληθέστερη έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με το οτι οι περισσότεροι που βοηθούν δεν προέρχονται από Ελλάδα ή δεν είναι καν Έλληνες , οπότε και δυσκολεύει η ιστορία ακόμη περισσότερο ... Γεγονός επίσης είναι πως φαίνεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη απήχηση στο εξωτερικό παρά στην Ελλάδα όλο αυτό που κάνουμε (δείτε κάποια πρόσφατα στατιστικά να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ)http://www.linuxformat.gr/?q=forum/%...81%CE%BF%CE%BD 
To πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις με την δημιουργία νέων λογαριασμών έχει να κάνει με τον σκοπό για τον οποίο προοριζόταν αρχικά ο Μονομάχος (Ελληνικό Linux Live DVD για χρήση από αρχάριους χρήστες κυρίως προερχόμενους από τα windows) και γιαυτό το λόγο το ISO είναι φτιαγμένο έτσι που να γίνεται αυτόματα login σε συγκεκριμένο και "ετοιματζήδικο" χρήστη που έχει τα πάντα ρυθμισμένα και λειτουργικά εξαρχής ... 
Τον τελευταίο καιρό έμεινα και γω λίγο πίσω αφού αφιέρωσα αρκετό χρόνο και δουλειά να βοηθήσω σε ένα νέο project που ξεκίνησε αυθόρμητα και έχει να κάνει με μια Ubuntu based διανομή για τα παιδιά του γυμνασίου που πλέον θα έχουν τα δικά τους δωρεάν netbook από το κράτος
(ρίξτε μια ματιά αξίζει τον κόπο http://www.sxolinux.gr)



Όσον αφορά τώρα την επόμενη έκδοση της office edition του ΜΟΝΟΜΑΧΟΥ θα πάρει αρκετό καιρό με τον ρυθμό που πάμε αλλά πιστεύω οτι θα γίνει πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά για την επόμενη έκδοση αφού έχουν εμπλακεί αρκετοί και καλοί επαγγελματίες από διάφορους χώρους που θα βοηθήσουν αρκετά. Βέβαια το υλικό είναι ήδη αρκετό και θα χρειαστει πολύ δουλειά ... Οπότε όσοι βρήκαν χρήσιμη την πρώτη αυτή έκδοση ας οπλιστούν με αρκετή υπομονή !!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε μου και αισιοδοξώ να μείνετε πολύ ικανοποιημένοι από την επόμενη δουλειά που ετοιμάζουμε... 
> . . . . .
> 
> . . . . .
> Βέβαια το υλικό είναι ήδη αρκετό και θα χρειαστει πολύ δουλειά ... Οπότε όσοι βρήκαν χρήσιμη την πρώτη αυτή έκδοση ας οπλιστούν με αρκετή υπομονή !!!


Στον μαθητικό υπολογιστή που μόλις σήμερα πήραμε, θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω πάντως κάποια στιγμή το Sxolinux.  ::  
Πάντως, μου άρεσαν όσα "ξεφύλλισα" στην σελίδα που αναφέρεστε στην σταδιακή κατασκευή και εμπλουτισμό της διανομής.  ::  
Δείχνει ξεκάθαρα το κλίμα συνεργασίας που υπάρχει μεταξύ σας και την όρεξη για κάτι καλό και πλούσιο σε λειτουργίες.  ::  
Μπράβο σας και πάλι.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> To πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις με την δημιουργία νέων λογαριασμών έχει να κάνει με τον σκοπό για τον οποίο προοριζόταν αρχικά ο Μονομάχος (Ελληνικό *Linux Live DVD για χρήση από αρχάριους χρήστες* κυρίως προερχόμενους από τα windows) και γιαυτό το λόγο το ISO είναι φτιαγμένο έτσι που να γίνεται αυτόματα login σε συγκεκριμένο και "ετοιματζήδικο" χρήστη που έχει τα πάντα ρυθμισμένα και λειτουργικά εξαρχής ... 
> Τον τελευταίο καιρό έμεινα και γω λίγο πίσω αφού αφιέρωσα αρκετό χρόνο και δουλειά να βοηθήσω σε ένα νέο project που ξεκίνησε αυθόρμητα και έχει να κάνει με μια *Ubuntu based διανομή για τα παιδιά του γυμνασίου* που πλέον θα έχουν τα δικά τους δωρεάν netbook από το κράτος.
> (ρίξτε μια ματιά αξίζει τον κόπο http://www.sxolinux.gr)


Υποθέτω ότι το sxolinux θα είναι εξαρχής φτιαγμένο για εγκατάσταση (κυρίως).  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Επιστρέφω σχετικά με το νέο project που ακούει στο όνομα Sxolinux.  ::  
Το εγκατέστησα στον μαθητικό φορητό της κόρης μου που έχει Windows XP Home και Ubuntu 9.04 και παρατήρησα το εξής:
Παρόλο που το Ubuntu 9.04 βλέπει κανονικά τις συνδέσεις του φορητού, ενσύρματη-ασύρματη, το Sxolinux δεν βλέπει καμία τους.  ::  
Να υποθέσω ότι φταίει η διαφορά των διανομών μεταξύ τους;  ::  
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ή να περιμένω την νέα και ενημερωμένη έκδοση του Sxolinux;  ::

----------


## EMCPN

Αν μου πεις σε ποιό netbook το έβαλες θα μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω παραπάνω ... (Για πιο γρήγορα βέβαια "ρίξε" ένα post με το πρόβλημα εδώ http://www.linuxformat.gr/?q=forum/sxol ... F%84%CE%B1 για να το δουν όλοι όσοι εμπλέκονται και να σε βοηθήσουμε πιο γρήγορα !!!) 

Σαν τρόπο στο στήσιμο τους ο monomaxos και το sxolinux δεν έχουν απολύτως καμμία σχέση καθώς ακολουθείται τελείως διαφορετική προσέγγιση ... To sxolinux χρησιμοποιεί για το χτίσιμο του ένα script για το οποίο περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα δείς εδώ http://dimitris.apeiro.gr/2009/04/18/me ... on-script/ ενώ ο Μονομάχος προκύπτει με την χρήση ενός "πειραγμένου" Remastersys . Δες εδώ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062504 (το παληκάρι που εμπλέκεται ο paok4 είναι μέλος της ομάδας του Μονομάχου).

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν μου πεις σε ποιό netbook το έβαλες θα μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω παραπάνω ... (Για πιο γρήγορα βέβαια "ρίξε" ένα post με το πρόβλημα εδώ http://www.linuxformat.gr/?q=forum/sxol ... F%84%CE%B1 για να το δουν όλοι όσοι εμπλέκονται και να σε βοηθήσουμε πιο γρήγορα !!!)


Την εγκατάσταση την έκανα στο ΗΡ mini 110-1160ev.  ::  
Έκανα και το post εκεί που υπόδειξες. Αυτά για σήμερα λόγω της ώρας.  ::  
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.  ::

----------

